# Dirty car pics.



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

these are the only pics i have of my car online... and it has about 2 weeks of rain and Vegas dust all over it.
















Soooooo dirty...
























I'll get some more pics up next time I wash it.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

looks sweet. totally love the GTR kit. probably the kit ill get. the grill looks sweet


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

yeah the gtr is my favorite too! I like my grille but i was thinking of changing it to the 98 sentra honeycomb.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice se-r... like ive said before on this board... thats the best front end ive ever seen on a b14. i think that grille looks better than the 98 grille though. it goes good w/ the bumper. u got any rear shots? btw... i love the crystal heads and corners


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

looks great, crystal heads look def better and shine more it seems with the black contrasting car. Thats also my fav kit for the b14.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

DisBeBrand0n said:


> *yeah the gtr is my favorite too! I like my grille but i was thinking of changing it to the 98 sentra honeycomb. *


if you decide to get rid of that grille, let me know. i have the infinity style grille incase you're interested in a trade. thanks!


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

damn... looks really sweet 

nice grill


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

do they make the gtr kit anymore?


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

200silvia said:


> *do they make the gtr kit anymore? *


Yeah, Im sure Erebuni still dose...



Ill get some rear shots next time I see my cousin, he has a really good digital cam.

oh... dose any one have any pics of a *black b14 with the 98 sentra grille and GTR front?*


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Erebuni doesn't, and never has made the GTR kit. Neither does/did Stillen. Both manufacturers purchased the kits from another manufacturer who also made the kit directly for Nissan. This is why it's a urethane kit.

Definately a good-looking ride. If you switch to the '98 Sentra grille, I'd cut the mesh out and replace it with the mesh in the openings of your bumper.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

yeah it would look good with the same mesh, but that stuff is so thick i dont know if i could get it in there.

I kinda want to go for more of a JDM look, like the car came like that...


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

Cnynracer1's car looks good with the 98 grille


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

that is one really nice ser man, ive always loved the gtr kit, since the day i got my car that was the first kit that jumped out at me, im gonna have to find me one of them, and that grille in my opinion is the nicest one avail. for our car minus the lucino one of course, once again, awesome lookin car


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

thanks for the comps. guys!!


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

it just rained the other day and i havent had a chance to wash it yet...

but my cousin is comming over tomarrow to look at my computer, so ill wash it and shoot some pics then...


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

some new *Clean* photos taken yesterday!


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)




----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

thats it for now guys...
looks better shiny ah?  


P.S. thats my favorite shot! ^^^


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

post a pic of those bulbs on.. that looks so wierd. the corners.. purple blue or osmething.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *post a pic of those bulbs on.. that looks so wierd. the corners.. purple blue or osmething. *


 those bulbs are silver


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

kinda... thats a matalic coating that keeps the corners from appearing blue.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

im likin that car 'cept for those mudflaps..they don't compliment the sleekness of the front end.

BTW, someone should've mentioned this wasn't dial-up friendly.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

I like my mudflaps... it makes the car flow better!

sorry about the 56k... I didnt think about it because I have cable.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

dude, where do you live...i cant quite picture the neighborhood

and yeah, the mudflaps gotta go...but prepared to do some major scrubbing behind 'em

when i took mine off, a rock was somehow behind em


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

HAHA... thats sucks...
I took them at the Sahara Library, its by my house on Sahara and Ft. Apache.

I like my mudeflaps and not yet ready to part with them...  
Im going to need them where im going... Larame, Wyoming!! Home of UW and Wyo-Tect, thats where im headed in 2 weeks. 

It snows like a Mofo out there due to the flat mountinless terain.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ok, thats on the other side of town...hehe


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

dude, i saw you at the races tonight. lol, it sounded like you mis-shifted into 2nd a couple of times, and whats up with that loss to the pathfinder. lol

why did you have nt on your window? i wanted to see your times. lol

i was going to go mess with you, but i didnt know how youd react to some random ass black dude walking up to you


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

you should of came up!!! I would have liked to meet you.

yeah i missed 2nd a couple of times... I was tried last night that why my rt's sucked and i keeped missing gears... after like the 3rd run I started to get it down. (that was my first time at the track)  

that 4runner was my friend that I drove down there with...
right before we left i raced him 2 more times... the first he took me by a car length, and the 2nd he spun his tires and i beat him by half a car!!

did you see me race that 2000+ SI I almost took him, i pulled on him in 2nd gear and then he moved up... I missed 4th  and he took me by like a ft.

I had NT beacuse I didnt want anyone to see my sucky ass runs!!! haha  My best run was 16.4 on almost a full tank and working 11 hour day with hardly any sleep... but I cant really blame it on that...


Oh, BTW... how is the det coming??


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah, the new body si race was hella good...neck and neck

um, the det idea is what got my car totaled (LOOOOOOOOOOOONG story), so im throwing another ga in it, and we're waiting to see how this goes...its looking kinda up though

maybe when my car gets fixed and if youre still in town, i could race you...lol


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

That's ridiculous it's not even the same car LOL keep it lookin good man.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

Rama said:


> *That's ridiculous it's not even the same car LOL keep it lookin good man. *


yeah, thanks man!!  




yeah man, ill race you when im in town again!! by then I might have my ve!  

BTW, that 4runner is super charged.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont wanna jynx myself but it might be done by friday

im not going to hold my breath though


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

that tight! are you doing it yourself or having someone else do it?

my friend showed me video from the races and I saw that blue 200... Ive seen it there before and Ive wanted to race him for a long time, but for what ever reason I didnt see him.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

im having someone do it...and im pretty sure i saw that blue 200


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

I heard it had a det, but I doubt it... 

man, is there any people from Vegas on the forums besides us?


----------

